# Office Hours: David Zadok talks about reaching secular Israelis with the Gospel



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 25, 2010)

Greetings Office Hours listeners,

In the latest episode Office Hours talks with David Zadok about reaching secular Israelis with the Gospel. To listen to this episode, go to:

http://www.netfilehost.com/wscal/OfficeHours/08.25.10zadok.mp3

To see more about David's work in Israel, visit:

HaGefen Publishing - About Us - HaGefen Staff

You may also want to listen to previous Office Hours episodes. For a
complete list of episodes, visit Office Hours on the web:

Westminster Audio | Office Hours - Get to know WSC faculty

If you're encouraged by Office Hours, please subscribe to Office Hours
on iTunes or leave a rating so that others can find it:

Office Hours from Westminster Seminary California - Download free podcast episodes by Westminster Seminary California on iTunes.

To contact Office Hours or make a suggestion:
* Call Office Hours at 760 278 1725.
* Email: [email protected]
* Follow Westminster Seminary California on Twitter and Facebook

Thanks for listening!

R. Scott Clark, D.Phil 
Westminster Seminary California
Associate Pastor, Oceanside URC
The Heidelcast Podcast
The Heidelblog
Office Hours Podcast


----------

